# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  San Francisco Pro

## rruhl

Results

1. Jay Cutler
2. Chris Cormier
3. Dexter Jackson
4. Melvin Anthony
5. Troy Alves
6. Ahmad Haidar 
7. Quincy Taylor 
8. Claude Groulx 
9. Johnnie O. Jackson 
10. Tevita Aholelei 
11. Fred Bigot 
12. Tommi Thorvildsen 
13. John Hodgson 
14. Stan McCrary 
15. Christian Lobarede

----------


## rruhl

Pictures

http://www.flexonline.com/flex/sanfran/sanfran.html

----------


## Decoder

The San francisco pro was the first competion lee priest one and he isnt even on that list.

----------

